# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам билет на марафон психологических практик "Искусство творить жизнь"

## Kristalina

Продам билет на марафон психологических практик "Искусство творить жизнь" 17-19 апреля 2015г. Проходит в дельфинарии. анонс мероприятия 

http://www.nemo.od.ua/service/marafon-psihologicseskih-praktik/
Покупала за 650 грн, отдам за 450 грн. Возможна посещение 1 или 2-х дней,   с частичной оплатой

Звоните, договоримся. Тел. 098-326-14-99

----------

